# 10 week old puppy in hotel



## madefazio84 (May 28, 2013)

We are traveling quite a distance on Saturday to pick up a 10 week old puppy. We wont be able to get there till later in the day (7:00pm-8:00pm). We had plans to drive to about the half way point and find a pet friendly hotel for us to stay in and continue our drive the next morning. But after some research it seems like people recommend keeping puppies away from areas where there have many dogs before. Should we find a pet friendly hotel and hope for the best with our ten week old pup or make the entire trip back to be sure our puppy doesn't get sick?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

IME the pet friendly hotels (we shopped for houses for a year with 2 dogs in tow) had very well used dog toileting areas-- not someplace I would risk a new pup (has pup had at least one set of shots?) its a tough call to make- how long is the drive back ( maybe just get plenty of puppy pee pads and tough it out drive straight back)...


----------



## madefazio84 (May 28, 2013)

The drive will be about 5 1/2 - 6 hours long


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

This would be one situation I suggest pee pads for temporary use until you get back home.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I would just tough it out... that's not a long drive at all, and you can always just stop for pee breaks - less of a chance of picking something up as opposed to a dog friendly hotel.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Eh, I think I'd just fill the car up, load up on caffeine and find a good radio station.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

:biggrin1: AHEM! More info please!

What sort of puppy are you getting?


----------



## MinnieMoo (May 28, 2013)

Yes I'd like to know the breed too.. Some small pups can't hold their bladder at all. I would take tons of pee pads & definitely not let the puppy go where other dogs might of been. It's to much of a risk, ESP if the puppy hasn't had all of his shots yet. If u must sleep in the hotel, I'd keep the pup in a crate w/lots of pee pads.


----------



## vanessakate (May 28, 2013)

Yes it one of the major problem to take a 10 week old puppy to travel a long distance trip, because many of them doesn't feel comfortable to pee in unknown areas.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

Our pup drove 6 hours when we were bringing him home and peed maybe a drop the entire way. We stopped at random empty parking lots of stores that had small grass areas twice (places people usually won't take a dog), but our breeder had not given our pup much leash experience so he refused to go. He piddled a tiny bit in a parking lot itself before making it to the grass, so we knew he had to go. He didn't end up going until we reached my MIL's house that had a backyard, where we could take him off leash (30 mins from our place). I would suggest toughing it out and driving the whole way, or maybe driving there a day early, picking up the pup in the morning then driving home so you're not too exhausted to deal with the messes that come with driving a puppy long distance, ie car sickness.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I had to drive to an airport in another province when I picked Casper up, and we stayed in a dog-friendly hotel that night. He was a little guy, 4.4 lbs, and I just kept him penned on a tile floor in the suite with pee pads (I wouldn't take a nine-week-old pup outside onto well-used grass). He did just fine.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

For that distance, I would just do the drive all at once. 5-6 hours really isn't far. 

If you absolutely have to stay in a hotel overnight for whatever reason, I agree with the pen + pee pads idea.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

I would definitely agree 
with what everyone else is saying. 
A 5 -6 hour drive is not that big a deal.
Just be well prepared for the trip.

For whatever it's worth, 
when we got our current boy 
he was 11 weeks old at the time. 

With stops, it took us over 10 hours to drive home. 
I didn't then (and don't now) 
see any reason to complicate matters 
_and add further stress to the puppy _
by stopping off at a hotel en route...

But it's your puppy. 
You should do as you think best.

Good luck and enjoy! 
The "kids" grow up so quickly!!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

When I picked up Ranger this spring, I drove 6hrs each way. We stopped a few times for pee breaks and he was fine apart from some car sickness and being tired at the end. Will you be crating or having the puppy more free? I suggest bringing lots of towels and possible plastic to cover where the puppy will be ( I wish I had plastic where he had thrown up *roll eyes*)

If you are planning to stop though, I would get puppy pads and have the puppy in the bathroom of the hotel.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would be inclined to go down the day before, stay in a Motel, and drive all the way home the next day. I would not be too comfortable taking a puppy to a Dog Friendly Motel as obviously there have been a lot of different dogs in the room before you and some could have been sick. If you really had to, I would block him into the bathroom but he would probably be really noisy just having left his siblings which could be a problem. You probably would not get much sleep anyway and still have to drive home the next day.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

It's a hotel, please don't let the dog pee on the floor of it. They don't get cleaned that much. In terms of finding a potty area, most hotels have lots of grass around. Honestly, even pet friendly hotels don't have that much traffic in them. I wouldn't worry about it too much. You could also get the dog to go on asphalt instead of grass.

You're not getting there until late. Any chance you could get the dog in the morning and drive back? That sounds like a much better plan.


----------

